# Cobra Des Contes D'hoffmann



## Philippe Belloni (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fonrI6oGAvM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ebQmsqN2x8


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Philippe, I've seen a number of your dogs (in person/on video) and I'm very impressed with your breeding program. Nice dogs, nice pups. You're always very consistent. Nice video.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I know one thing from what I've personally seen, I wouldn't want an encounter with Philippe's dog's even with a bite suit on. Those are some HARD dogs! :-o


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Leash corrections…. outs… and defense on a 3 month old dog…. OMG!! Outstanding!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> defense on a 3 month old dog….


Defense? Where do you see defense in the video? And I believe the pup is 4-5 months old, one of the YouTube comments is about how he bites even though he has no teeth, so he must be teething.

Nice looking pup though.


----------



## Philippe Belloni (Oct 11, 2007)

Cobra was born 10/12/07.This puppy was sold . But I still have his brother. Carlsbad des Contes d'Hoffmann,and I invite everybody who want to see what I call a good puppy. Call me 760 739 0089.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i get a message that "this video has been removed by user". why??


----------



## Philippe Belloni (Oct 11, 2007)

Ann,

Thank you for your inquiry.

Please contact me for more information. I would be glad to answer any questions about my bloodlines or training.

For more video of my dogs check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf6zE7S6fc


www.contesdhoffmann.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to clear a few things up:
I flew out to CA for other business but figured I would visit my friend Philippe while out there. I bought my other Contes D'Hoffman puppy, Momo from him a few months back and am blown away by the quality of this pup. Everything I could want and more.
I saw Cobra and Carlsbad while at Philippe's and was again impressed with the quality of these puppies, even though they have not seen much in the way of bitework or socialization. I fell in love with both but ended up with Cobra.
*In those videos, Cobra was 14weeks old.* He is now about 16 weeks old. He is a bit on the smaller side right now. Cobra hardly had any teeth during that video because he is a crazy dish, bucket, broom, anything that makes noise or moves killer #-o 
and ended up breaking or ripping out most of his teeth. In fact, when I let him out of the kennel in JFK airport, he saw my suitcase rolling along and latched onto it immediatly at the shock of many onlookers LOL. 
We were not doing any exercises in the video.....just having some fun. I asked Philippe to remove the video for my own reasons as certain things can be easily misunderstood (like teeth, training & age). I will get more recent video and pictures of Cobra as soon as I can get a second person to film.

BTW- Anyone who knows me can tell you how seriously picky I am about selecting puppies and dogs so I do urge anyone looking for a strong puppy to give Mr. Belloni a call. Carlsbad is a real nice pup and he was VERY hard for me to leave behind! Philippe is definitely on to something with his breeding program if he keeps turning out pups like this.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Quite a little biter :-s 
Congrats Steph

I think it means something when multple breeders comment favorably about one breeder. First LisaM now Steph. -- must be a nice line of dogs!
Thanks for bringing them in and upping the USA genepool.

also, I have a Faux lds and BB son, so I have high hopes.

lg


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Defense? Where do you see defense in the video? And I believe the pup is 4-5 months old, one of the YouTube comments is about how he bites even though he has no teeth, so he must be teething.
> 
> Nice looking pup though.


Without starting an argument about what is and what is not defense…. Cause I know were not all working out of the same definition book….What I observed that I would call defense:

The clatter stick… the light stick hits… the covering of the dog’s head… the lifting of the dog’s body… that’s all I can recall off the top of my head. 

I was impressed by the little man… I’ve seen more than a few adult dogs that would have let go of the bite or become very chewy with that amount of stress or defense or whatever you want to call it applied to a bite work session. :smile:


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I wouldn't term that dog as being worked in defense. A dog at that age is pretty much incapable of exhibiting true defense behavior. The trigger-stimulus which puts the dog into defense behavior is usually a threat of a physical or psychological nature or open aggression. The goal the dog attempts to reach through his behavior is always the same - avoidance behavior in the attacker.

From what I saw he was just being worked in prey drive with distractions added showing that he could work through the distractions and focus on the prey.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris Jones said:


> I wouldn't term that dog as being worked in defense. A dog at that age is pretty much incapable of exhibiting true defense behavior. The trigger-stimulus which puts the dog into defense behavior is usually a threat of a physical or psychological nature or open aggression. The goal the dog attempts to reach through his behavior is always the same - avoidance behavior in the attacker.
> 
> From what I saw he was just being worked in prey drive with distractions added showing that he could work through the distractions and focus on the prey.


I’ve always believed that any stress put onto the dog by the decoy is defensive in nature… subtle things such as squaring off… standing over the dog… coming over top of the dog with the hand or stick… stick hits to the tie out… to the dog… entrapping the dog with the body… all are defensive in nature. I have seen lots of decoy “attacks” that are prey in nature and do not nearly elicit the fight or flight response that you can get from some very innocent movements while a dog is on the bite.

I just find it really interesting that a lot is asked of the dog during training for some of the ring sports. To me it looks like there is a lot of “mental stress” placed on the dog. You use the word distractions. I just think its great to demand that from a young dog… I think it’s even better that you are getting such well balanced, stable young dogs that are able to take that kind of stress at such a young age.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEFWo_mbcd4

Ok.....so until I get some other video of Cobra, here he is just hanging out with me and causing trouble ;-)


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL. I have a broom/shovel/rake dog too. I have to put her away if I choose you implement any of the tools! [-(


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

LMAO!! "Let go of it you ***ker!" :evil: OMG do I know that feeling! While I admit that I love it when they are puppies for all the antics, sometimes those antics can really wear on your nerves!!! :???:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL the whole time I was thinking "just be glad that's not your leg", I'm still trying to get my little stinkers to stop biting me. 

I say let him have the broom, you can always buy a new one


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL the whole time I was thinking "just be glad that's not your leg", I'm still trying to get my little stinkers to stop biting me.
> 
> I say let him have the broom, you can always buy a new one


After the pics you posted of Herding and the aftermath Kadi, I think you get the "Puppy Pin Cushion Award" for 2007! \\/


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank God my dog doesn't bite me anymore like when she was a puppy. She's got quite a mean grip now!!! [-o<

But it really sucks to try and pick up the dog crap with her around! She doesn't care if there is crap on the shovel or not! :-s


----------

